# where did my 3G go?



## Smegmus Magnus (Sep 20, 2011)

Got 1.3 installed and working; love it. Except now my 3G is gone. I did freeze some system apps, but am pretty sure only apps I've frozen before without losing my service.

Can anyone tell me what file to look for that I may need to boil?

It may be useful to know that I froze all social apps and also all messaging apps except the basic text app.

Thank you.


----------



## Smegmus Magnus (Sep 20, 2011)

Never mind; I figured it out. Plus, I started thinking that this may have been the wrong forum for my question; if so, I apologize.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

